# My Honey child Hair products



## lavenderpink (Aug 23, 2008)

What My honey child hair shampoos, condish, and leave in's have you tried and Continued to buy?? here is her web site:My #1-MYHoneyChild Natural Hair Products - Home


----------



## monniej (Aug 25, 2008)

i've never heard of them. are you currently using any of their products?


----------



## lavenderpink (Aug 26, 2008)

Yes, I love my honey child products, it works for any types of hair, Im caucasian mix, fair skinned, and krikas products work FANTASTIC, NO OILY FEEL, NO GREASY FEEL, AND ALL NATURAL AND SLS FREE !!!! And i LOVE ALLLLLL Her shampoos, condish, and specially her leave in's, I got all her leave in's from 8oz's to samples !! my favorite shampoo and condish, is the honey berry shampoo, conditioner (SMELLS SOOOO RASPBERRY SCENT!!) and peppermint tea tree leave in, and her aloe leave ins, her hair cocktail spray leave ins, I also love her aloe tea tree shampoo, and the conditioner, one thing about krikas my honey child products is that she makes them with Love, and how you want your Shampoos and conditioner's to be made she will make it to please her customers, she is customer satisfaction in her products, and I have No complaints bout her hair products, Although i dont use her grease pomades and stuffs, give krika a call, and let her know what type of hair you got mines is considered a 1a type which is fine medium straight, she will gladly recommend a perfect hair product for you, good luck, let us all know how this products do for you, I got NO complaints here!!! in fact I plan to buy her 16oz honey berry shampoo, and conditioner, and her peppermint tea tree leave in's, her cream base leave in's are not heavy in feel, its more light, and when you wash your hands after using her leave in's your hands dont feel oily like many outside salons and over the counter leave in's do leave.


----------



## girly_girl (Aug 27, 2008)

I've heard of them before and actually got suggestions from her on what products I needed, but haven't ordered yet. I know people on MUA use it a lot &amp; love it!


----------

